# Found kitten!! Help



## meggan Byers (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know how old he is. I found him abandoned. His mother wasn't found. I don't know what to feed him. or how much. He's very playful and looks/ healthy. I've been feeding him small amounts of soft food. I've had him for 24 hours now and he's only pooped once.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 2, 2017)

I would guess that he is about 4 weeks. If you happen to by some chance have access to goat's milk I would give him some of that. If no goat milk you can get kitten formula at a pet store and at some Walmart stores. He probably doesn't need a bottle but you could try if you want. He isn't old enough to be weaned but I might not take to a bottle but it is always fun to try. Make the milk warm if you do try. You can get bottles for kittens at the same place as the milk. 

 I would get some of the formula or goat's milk and dry kitten chow and soak it in the milk and feed him that. Don't worry about the pooping or lack of, I have had them go three days. If he seems to have problems you can add a very small amount...like a 1/4 teaspoon... of Karo syrup to his feed. I do sometimes add the soft canned food but usually it is just to get them interested in solids. I will offer them about 1/4 cup of dry softened feed and just leave it down for a few hours and see how much he eats. Kittens are a lot easier to feed than puppies as they won't usually overeat.  

He is a cutey, and good for you for rescuing him.


----------



## AimeeDx (Jun 2, 2017)

If the little kitten is around 4 weeks old like babsbag said, he should be able to be weaned, don't know much about cats, but hope it helps  Good on you for saving him!! not many people would.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 2, 2017)

I would offer watered down kitten chow. Dip his nose in it if he hesitates. Definitely big enough he doesn't need a bottle.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 2, 2017)

I agree that he doesn't need a bottle but it sure is fun if they will take one. Mama doesn't wean until 6-8 weeks so he might enjoy it.


----------

